# Suche RDA



## Selka (9. März 2012)

Hallo ,
ich suche jemanden der mir eine Roller der Auferstehung schickt .
Sever und fraktion egal.
E@mail : Bagpiper2010@yahoo.de
Danke schonmal


----------



## TerraBlade (9. März 2012)

Kann dir Un´Goro Allianz anbieten.


----------



## Hsvfan (9. März 2012)

kann die kargath ...allianz oder horde anbieten!!! hab da beides


----------



## Tinelia (9. März 2012)

Hätte Nathrezim Horde anzubieten, einfach PM checken.


----------



## msmaegges (9. März 2012)

Biete Rolle der Auferstehung an auf  dem Server Anub'arak / Allianz an. 

Du bekommst noch ein Startkapital in Form von InGame Gold! Gildeneintritt in große und aktive Gilde kein Problem.


lg
Markus


----------



## Jemira (9. März 2012)

Kann dir die RDA auf Blackhand/Horde anbieten
lg


----------



## flow0284 (9. März 2012)

Kann dir Lothar (Horde/Allianz) anbieten.

LG


----------



## Luthicia (9. März 2012)

Ich hätte da ne RDA für Nethersturm (Allianz) für dich wenn du Lust hast!


----------



## Husitan (9. März 2012)

Server Alexstrasza (allianz)


----------



## Seleno (9. März 2012)

Kann dir ne Rolle auf Thrall anbieten, sobald ich das Mount hab gibts 15k Startgold


----------



## Carajillo (9. März 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193974-du-suchst-eine-rolle-der-wiederauferstehung/

Hab dir bereits eine Einladung geschickt.


----------

